# Skype group :')



## tae (Nov 22, 2015)

hey everyone, i have been thinking about creating a skype group for anyone who's wanting to join in on casual conversation and sharing of interests and things alike. anyone is free to join, but i would like to implement a set of rules just so things don't get out of control.  i want this to be as casual, laid back and drama free as possible. we all love posting to the forums, but often find posting and pms a little painful when it comes to trying to talk in real time, thus a skype group would be an easy way to stay connected and talk about things vastly ranging from the forums to anything we could think of. 

*rules*

- You must be 15 years old or older.(exceptions can be made) It's just a countermeasure to avoid fights, arguments and drama; we've had a lot of younger members before and it's just resulted in an uncomfortable environment. 

- A level of maturity is requested. That goes without saying. 

- Be authentic, passionate, and empathetic. Treat others as you would in person, and remember we all make mistakes.

- Respect our anonymity and privacy, should someone want their personal space. Which means, no asking around for pics for instance, if the other person doesn't want to share.

- we want active members, you don't have to talk everyday, but at least let us know you're still around. ~

please feel free to post your skype name here if interested in joining, but i would also like to recommend *PMing it to me, jinico, or rosetti* instead, since people like to randomly add anything they see on these forums. hope to see you in the chat, guys ~


edit: 01/04/16

as a whole, we've decided to enforce a rule for inactive members and have started to remove people who have been inactive for a long time. if you've been removed and would like to re-join, please message me @ tayeol.tm (my skype name)


----------



## Healer (Nov 22, 2015)

I wouldn't mind making some more friends with similar interests and likes and talking on skype.


----------



## tae (Nov 22, 2015)

Healer said:


> I wouldn't mind making some more friends with similar interests and likes and talking on skype.



that's how i feel. the community here is really genuine in a lot of aspects and i'm hoping a few of those people make their way into a nice, friendly chat room. i want this to be something positive and hate free for once.


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 22, 2015)

Yeah, sounds good! Should be fun, my Skype should be on my profile page anyways!


----------



## seliph (Nov 22, 2015)

add me you egg


----------



## tae (Nov 22, 2015)

Kaioin said:


> Yeah, sounds good! Should be fun, my Skype should be on my profile page anyways!



i sent you a friend request, once you're able to accept it ill add you in. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



jinico said:


> add me you egg



YES OFC FAMILY.


----------



## piichinu (Nov 22, 2015)

Claire.maarie


----------



## tae (Nov 22, 2015)

piichinu said:


> Claire.maarie



added you! once you log on and accept i can invite you in.


----------



## Gregriii (Nov 22, 2015)

Define maturity

And yeah I know what being mature means BUUUUT I don't know if i'm "mature" enough  to join your group.

I consider myself mature enough to be in a group and talk about normal sht but sometimes I act as a childish 9 year old cause my ADHD so

anyways my skype is gregri.rivilla


----------



## tae (Nov 22, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> Define maturity
> 
> And yeah I know what being mature means BUUUUT I don't know if i'm "mature" enough  to join your group.
> 
> ...



we just want respect for everyone in the group.
we don't want childish spamming or topics that will cause a huge rift or stir drama. 
no rude language, no forced topics, we can people to feel connected, have fun, and not have to worry about things blowing up. i'm sure we will all have little bouts of silly topics and conversations and such but stay civil you know? no derogatory terms and language. it's all just centered around mutual respect for people. it's okay to be fun witted and silly, but be aware of yourself is all we ask.

adding you now, i'll be able to invite you in once you accept my friend request.


----------



## Zanessa (Nov 22, 2015)

this sounds fun. I'd love to make new friends so :')
please add me :')


----------



## tae (Nov 22, 2015)

ZanessaGaily said:


> this sounds fun. I'd love to make new friends so :')
> please add me :')



glad to hear that! meeting new friends is always great!
adding you now,


----------



## tae (Nov 22, 2015)

bump for the chatters.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 23, 2015)

We'd love to have more of you :')


----------



## tae (Nov 23, 2015)

bump for the morning, yesterday was really fun. everyone who joined has been a real blast so far. <3


----------



## tae (Nov 23, 2015)

boop.

welcome to the show.


----------



## Luxanna (Nov 24, 2015)

I would like to join 
I'll pm my skype name


----------



## tae (Nov 25, 2015)

Nidalee said:


> I would like to join
> I'll pm my skype name



adding you now!


----------



## Henley (Nov 25, 2015)

This is not a bump. ♪


----------



## r a t (Nov 28, 2015)

Do you guys voice chat/use webcam or is it just typing lmao
I'm thinking about joining (if that's okay;; ) but I would feel awks if everyone was on voice chat or something and I was just typing haha


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 28, 2015)

Rosetti said:


> Do you guys voice chat/use webcam or is it just typing lmao
> I'm thinking about joining (if that's okay;; ) but I would feel awks if everyone was on voice chat or something and I was just typing haha



It's mostly chatting haha, but we did a call today ^^ though we chat almost all the time so it's fine haha. We don't really allow video calls due to privacy reasons(people who want to do it can make a seperate smaller temporary group and do it). Though when we do calls, they're almost always organized.

We'd love to have you! Feel free to let me know me or taesaek's your Skype ID and I'll add you in ^^


----------



## demoness (Nov 28, 2015)

so i'm not a prolific like user, clearly, as i haven't really been able to settle in or post regularly or make my presence known due to things going on with me the last year or so, namely, without droning about it (because at this point there isn't anything left to talk about), transitioning into life as my true self, but now that that's been resolved over this past year, i've been hoping to focus less on my internal struggles and pull myself out something of a rut and make new friends.  c:

now i am super interested in joining if it's okay, but i would also understand if you're like "i literally have never seen this 22 year old girl to know if i really want to get to know her."  so before i thought about PMing one of you, and before I let shyness discourage me from even saying anything, i thought i'd ask if that would bother anyone.  anyway, if that's all okie dokie or even if not, let me know!


----------



## himeki (Nov 28, 2015)

Not going to join, but I hope you get a nice community! OuO


----------



## tae (Nov 28, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> Not going to join, but I hope you get a nice community! OuO



thank you, we've got a good bunch so far and thats a big relief.


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 28, 2015)

Agent Kite said:


> so i'm not a prolific like user, clearly, as i haven't really been able to settle in or post regularly or make my presence known due to things going on with me the last year or so, namely, without droning about it (because at this point there isn't anything left to talk about), transitioning into life as my true self, but now that that's been resolved over this past year, i've been hoping to focus less on my internal struggles and pull myself out something of a rut and make new friends.  c:
> 
> now i am super interested in joining if it's okay, but i would also understand if you're like "i literally have never seen this 22 year old girl to know if i really want to get to know her."  so before i thought about PMing one of you, and before I let shyness discourage me from even saying anything, i thought i'd ask if that would bother anyone.  anyway, if that's all okie dokie or even if not, let me know!



Hi, no it's perfectly fine! I'm glad you're over your real life problems and are feeling better ^^

We'd love to have you! It's okay not being an active member, it's always nice to get to know new people and I'm sure the others in the group would appreciate that as well!


----------



## tae (Nov 28, 2015)

Agent Kite said:


> so i'm not a prolific like user, clearly, as i haven't really been able to settle in or post regularly or make my presence known due to things going on with me the last year or so, namely, without droning about it (because at this point there isn't anything left to talk about), transitioning into life as my true self, but now that that's been resolved over this past year, i've been hoping to focus less on my internal struggles and pull myself out something of a rut and make new friends.  c:
> 
> now i am super interested in joining if it's okay, but i would also understand if you're like "i literally have never seen this 22 year old girl to know if i really want to get to know her."  so before i thought about PMing one of you, and before I let shyness discourage me from even saying anything, i thought i'd ask if that would bother anyone.  anyway, if that's all okie dokie or even if not, let me know!



we'd love to have you! please don't ever feel like you'd be a burden or that being a little awkward will deter us away. we're all a bit awkward if i do say so myself. <3


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 28, 2015)

Agent Kite said:


> so i'm not a prolific like user, clearly, as i haven't really been able to settle in or post regularly or make my presence known due to things going on with me the last year or so, namely, without droning about it (because at this point there isn't anything left to talk about), transitioning into life as my true self, but now that that's been resolved over this past year, i've been hoping to focus less on my internal struggles and pull myself out something of a rut and make new friends.  c:
> 
> now i am super interested in joining if it's okay, but i would also understand if you're like "i literally have never seen this 22 year old girl to know if i really want to get to know her."  so before i thought about PMing one of you, and before I let shyness discourage me from even saying anything, i thought i'd ask if that would bother anyone.  anyway, if that's all okie dokie or even if not, let me know!



Joooin usss
It's fun - and I don't even talk much in there!


----------



## Isabella (Nov 28, 2015)

hmm I barely know anyone anymore on this forum so I'm thinking of joining 
i come and go a lot on here, maybe some of you have seen me before ;v;


----------



## tae (Nov 28, 2015)

Isabella said:


> hmm I barely know anyone anymore on this forum so I'm thinking of joining
> i come and go a lot on here, maybe some of you have seen me before ;v;



we'd love to have you in the group!
let us know you're really interested so we can invite you in


----------



## demoness (Nov 28, 2015)

alright that's really nice!  i'll try to PM one of you later tonight when i have the chance, though I may or may not officially come around  to accept until tomorrow when i'm more free, though i'll try.


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 3, 2015)

Bumping up! We'd love to have more of you c:


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 3, 2015)

Everyone can add me if they want, same name as on here ^u^


----------



## tae (Dec 3, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Everyone can add me if they want, same name as on here ^u^



heyya! i added your skype, once you're online again and can approve my request i can invite you in


----------



## iamnothyper (Dec 3, 2015)

will join for the kpop and kpop only .___.


----------



## tae (Dec 3, 2015)

iamnothyper said:


> will join for the kpop and kpop only .___.



kai and i talk about kpop lots, and it probably annoys everyone else, but please, you're free to join.  
is your skype on your profile? or would you like to PM it to me?


----------



## Gregriii (Dec 3, 2015)

taesaek said:


> kai and i talk about kpop lots, and it probably annoys everyone else, but please, you're free to join.
> is your skype on your profile? or would you like to PM it to me?



yeah it does 
jk


----------



## seliph (Dec 3, 2015)

Gregriii said:


> yeah it does
> jk



well when everyone else talks about flight rising we're like ???????? so it evens it out ;^)


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 3, 2015)

jinico said:


> well when everyone else talks about flight rising we're like ???????? so it evens it out ;^)



flight rising isn't weird though, kpop is creepy


----------



## seliph (Dec 3, 2015)

Aerate said:


> flight rising isn't weird though, kpop is creepy



explain


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 3, 2015)

jinico said:


> explain



isnt the whole existence of kpop a well enough explanation


----------



## pandapples (Dec 3, 2015)

@ayush are you cheating on discord with Skype


----------



## seliph (Dec 3, 2015)

Aerate said:


> isnt the whole existence of kpop a well enough explanation



It's just people making music and dancing
It's not that deep


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 3, 2015)

pandapples said:


> @ayush are you cheating on discord with Skype



I don't even talk much in this group, lol, I just manage it and stuff. 

I guess the same goes for Discord when I'm off hibernating, I'm a lazy goose


----------



## tae (Dec 3, 2015)

Aerate said:


> flight rising isn't weird though, kpop is creepy





Aerate said:


> isnt the whole existence of kpop a well enough explanation




calling an entire culture's music creepy isn't right man. :/


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 3, 2015)

Omg tae I wasn't serious or anything  you know me.


----------



## Hanami (Dec 3, 2015)

considering joining hmmm . .


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 3, 2015)

How many people does the group currently have and how much of that argument stuff am I going to expect if I join it?


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 3, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> How many people does the group currently have and how much of that argument stuff am I going to expect if I join it?



About 23 people. Most of them are fairly active. The arguments are almost non existent, but people do discuss some sensitive stuff or debate about topics from time tobtimr which could spark one up. Thankfully everyone has been civil so far


----------



## seliph (Dec 3, 2015)

Hasn't there only really been one "argument" and it lasted all of 2 mins
Everyone's nice to each other so the only argument's you'll see are play ones 'cause some of us are little shts


----------



## Hyoshido (Dec 4, 2015)

Aerate said:


> About 23 people. Most of them are fairly active. The arguments are almost non existent, but people do discuss some sensitive stuff or debate about topics from time tobtimr which could spark one up. Thankfully everyone has been civil so far


Seems passable on the amount of people, I get really anxious if there's too much around at one time (Would explain why I rarely talk in the TBT LINE chat)
When I meant arguments, I was talking about the one above, even if the intentions were non serious, it's silly all the same.

I'll send a PM later then.


----------



## tae (Dec 4, 2015)

Hanami said:


> considering joining hmmm . .



we'd love to have you and your adorable santa hat join! 
let me or aerate know if you'd like an invite.


----------



## merve-chan (Dec 4, 2015)

Hey, i'd like to join too!!


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 4, 2015)

merve-chan said:


> Hey, i'd like to join too!!



Hi, let us know your Skype ID and we'll add you in! ^^


----------



## sock (Dec 4, 2015)

AYY LMAO

LOVE YOU GUYS AND I NEED TO BE ON MORE<3

@teasock can we pls put "socks rule" in our sigs pls


----------



## tae (Dec 4, 2015)

sock said:


> AYY LMAO
> 
> LOVE YOU GUYS AND I NEED TO BE ON MORE<3
> 
> @teasock can we pls put "socks rule" in our sigs pls



ahahahah, socks do rule though!


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 12, 2015)

Bumping up, we'd love to have more of you!


----------



## EtchaSketch (Dec 12, 2015)

Ah I wanted to do this I get really lonely and bored and Skype is like
My go-to thing
My user is "Idontgiveafox"


----------



## tae (Dec 12, 2015)

EtchaSketch said:


> Ah I wanted to do this I get really lonely and bored and Skype is like
> My go-to thing
> My user is "Idontgiveafox"



we got ya added now! :')


----------



## seliph (Dec 18, 2015)

bump~


----------



## Darkwind (Dec 21, 2015)

What the hey, throw me in there. ID is Darkwind227


----------



## tae (Dec 21, 2015)

Darkwind said:


> What the hey, throw me in there. ID is Darkwind227



aye! i added your id, once you accept that i can invite you into the group


----------



## That Zephyr Guy (Dec 21, 2015)

Allow me to join the group so I may join the hate squad.

Skype is Otirrob


----------



## tae (Dec 21, 2015)

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Allow me to join the group so I may join the hate squad.
> 
> Skype is Otirrob



added you in as well!


----------



## Oblivia (Dec 21, 2015)

Hey guys, let's remember to keep things on topic and be respectful.  It's the holidays after all.


----------



## tae (Dec 21, 2015)

Oblivia said:


> Hey guys, let's remember to keep things on topic and be respectful.  It's the holidays after all.



thank you so much. <3


----------



## Mango (Dec 22, 2015)

im under 15 but id like to join? if thats ok ill pm u my username


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 22, 2015)

Mango said:


> im under 15 but id like to join? if thats ok ill pm u my username



Hi, unfortunately we only really take in people younger than 15 year old under special circumstances. Sorry about that


----------



## skarmoury (Dec 22, 2015)

Hiii, do you think I could join? c: I'd really love to talk to more TBT users! (I'm like 16 right now so...)

I'll PM you my ID if you give me the go signal. :]


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 22, 2015)

skarmoury said:


> Hiii, do you think I could join? c: I'd really love to talk to more TBT users! (I'm like 16 right now so...)



Hi, yeah sure! There are a lot of other members of your age group :') It'd be lovely to have you. Feel free to let me know your username via any means and I'll add you in.


----------



## tui (Dec 22, 2015)

I'd like to join if possible? I haven't really been around as of late so kinda feel like I've fallen out of things, so it'd be nice to chat to a few people.

my skype is hoodieunqt !


----------



## Soigne (Dec 22, 2015)

I'd like to join as well, if that's okay! Haven't really gotten to talk to anyone here yet so I think this would be good :x

I'll PM my Skype username if I can join!


----------



## r a t (Dec 22, 2015)

Roh said:


> I'd like to join as well, if that's okay! Haven't really gotten to talk to anyone here yet so I think this would be good :x
> 
> I'll PM my Skype username if I can join!



You can pm your username to me~
I'll add you to the group!


----------



## Blueskyy (Dec 22, 2015)

I'll join. I have skype and would like to talk more with people.


----------



## tae (Jan 4, 2016)

*edit: 01/04/16*

as a whole, we've decided to enforce a rule for inactive members and have started to remove people who have been inactive for a long time.* if you've been removed and would like to re-join, please message me @ tayeol.tm* (my skype name)


----------



## Cory (Jan 4, 2016)

Add me @champ2947


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 4, 2016)

Cory said:


> Add me @champ2947



no


----------



## Cory (Jan 4, 2016)

Ares said:


> no



lol


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 4, 2016)

Cory said:


> lol



tinysack gang doesnt want u in


----------



## Cory (Jan 4, 2016)

Ares said:


> tinysack gang doesnt want u in



ok lol probably because i "offend" people


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 4, 2016)

"tinysack". . .


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 4, 2016)

Cory said:


> ok lol probably because i "offend" people



yes u do

read the rules before asking


----------



## Cory (Jan 4, 2016)

Ares said:


> yes u do
> 
> read the rules before asking


reading rules is for nerds


----------



## KarlaKGB (Jan 4, 2016)

tiny

sack


----------



## Cory (Jan 4, 2016)

KarlaKGB said:


> tiny
> 
> sack


lol ikr


----------



## seliph (Jan 4, 2016)

We want a level of maturity in the chat so we aren't inviting people who already know they're gonna "offend" people and start drama, sorry.


----------



## Cory (Jan 4, 2016)

meh i dont care
but calling yourself the tiny sack gang isnt very mature lol


----------



## seliph (Jan 4, 2016)

We don't, Ayush was likely poking fun at people who constantly refer to us as "[tae's username spelled wrong] and the skype group"


----------



## tae (Jan 4, 2016)

man can i have a new nick name this tinysack is getting old.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jan 4, 2016)

Oooh I'd like to join!


(I'm a little shy btw. I should be alright)


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 4, 2016)

taesaek said:


> man can i have a new nick name this tinysack is getting old.



teasock???


----------



## Hermione Granger (Jan 4, 2016)

taesaek said:


> man can i have a new nick name this tinysack is getting old.



tearack


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 4, 2016)

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Oooh I'd like to join!
> 
> 
> (I'm a little shy btw. I should be alright)



We'd be glad to have you :') Let us know your username via PM or here(preferable the former because privacy issues) and we'll add you in!


----------



## Cory (Jan 4, 2016)

oh...
well whatever ill leave this thread 
even if i stayed the mods wouldnt do anything to me lol


----------



## seliph (Jan 4, 2016)

taesaek said:


> man can i have a new nick name this tinysack is getting old.


You'll always be teasock to me


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Jan 4, 2016)

Ares said:


> We'd be glad to have you :') Let us know your username via PM or here(preferable the former because privacy issues) and we'll add you in!



Awesome 

I will send it!


----------



## tae (Jan 4, 2016)

jinico said:


> You'll always be teasock to me



<3 mucho love.


----------



## mob (Jan 4, 2016)

oo i'd love to join


----------



## tae (Jan 5, 2016)

riven said:


> oo i'd love to join



i think someone else added you in, but if not please pm me your username and ill add you asap.


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 9, 2016)

up sucks


----------



## piichinu (Jan 9, 2016)

not cute not funny not entertaining

it has no value or worth

total garbage


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 9, 2016)

i have more fun watching lucina tbh


----------



## Bowie (Jan 9, 2016)

So this is the new SHS? I like it!

I'm just joking. Please don't hurt me.


----------



## Gregriii (Jan 9, 2016)

Cory said:


> like this group lol









- - - Post Merge - - -



Bowie said:


> So this is the new SHS? I like it!
> 
> I'm just joking. Please don't hurt me.



grrrr go AWAY *ROAR*


----------



## Acruoxil (Jan 9, 2016)

Bowie said:


> So this is the new SHS? I like it!
> 
> I'm just joking. Please don't hurt me.



yes its the new shs welcome to everyone but stupid people

We'd love to have you if you're 15 or older :')


----------



## piichinu (Jan 9, 2016)

Cory said:


> like this group lol



it would be if you were in it honestly but you arent so it's okay


----------



## tae (Jan 9, 2016)

Bowie said:


> So this is the new SHS? I like it!
> 
> I'm just joking. Please don't hurt me.



oh ****


----------



## Bowie (Jan 9, 2016)

Ares said:


> yes its the new shs welcome to everyone but stupid people
> 
> We'd love to have you if you're 15 or older :')



I'm 15. Yay!


----------



## tae (Jan 9, 2016)

Bowie said:


> I'm 15. Yay!



get yo ass in here fool.


----------



## Bowie (Jan 9, 2016)

taesaek said:


> get yo ass in here fool.



I would if I had the link.


----------



## tae (Jan 9, 2016)

Bowie said:


> I would if I had the link.



we took the link out bc random ppl would add into it and it caused problems for us.
now it's admin invite. if you're serious about joining send us your skype username and we'll add ya in ~


----------



## Bowie (Jan 9, 2016)

taesaek said:


> we took the link out bc random ppl would add into it and it caused problems for us.
> now it's admin invite. if you're serious about joining send us your skype username and we'll add ya in ~



Done!


----------



## EtchaSketch (Jan 11, 2016)

Wow, I thought this bingo game would take longer. But from the looks of it we can win within like an hour.


----------



## tae (Jan 26, 2016)

boom boom boom, bumping for the fun of it.
if you're interested in joining us, feel free to shoot me a pm.


----------



## Damniel (Jan 26, 2016)

Mind adding me back to the group?


----------



## bug2buga (Jan 26, 2016)

hey my skype name is bug2buga can i be added?


----------

